# 268rl



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looking for anyone that has seen the 268RL. This is a new model by Keystone and is in the Outback line. The interior is a mix of wood tone and white cabinets. I have a friend looking at one and want to hear what prices others are seeing.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I believe that is one of the new ones we saw at the Factory Rally. Not sure how I feel about the two toned cupboards. According to Keystone, it is because they mirror the housing trends, and that is a big thing right now. Unfortunately, they didn't tell us any prices when we looked at them.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Overall it looks really nice, but I'm not sure how I feel about the two different cabinet colors. To me it almost looks like a mistake!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I hate to be a stick in the mud but I think they should just stick with the white cabinets. It's better for lighting, it's what makes an outback different and it just doesn't look like an outback without them. ---Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

If this is what is a "cerrent trend" in housing then we are headed back to the 70's. If that is true that they depend on "current trends" for design, why don't all the older outbacks have stainless steel faced appliances. I _try_ to like change but this will take some getting used to.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow 28K sounds a little high. The first two things that I noticed that were different was they now have the super slide and it appears to sit higher, maybe springs already on top of axle from the factory. I'm glad to see they kept the u-shaped dinette, although aside from that the floor plan is available in just about every make of travel trailer. I prefer all white cabinets as well but to each his own.

Brad


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to say I am very glad I bought a used 07 31kfw model. I was looking at the redesign on my model and they removed 2 large wardrobe cabinets

I also viewed those pictures of the new 09's and feel that it looks piece mil like they are using up leftovers until they faze out the white. I am in real estate and I can tell you that is not what the market is going to.

I think the white cabinets were an Outback original - noone else in the industry did it. I thought I wouldn't like the white cabinets until I was actually camping in my new rig. It feels so much more light, bright and airy. I feel like I have more room. I know there were some delam problems with the white cabinets, I have the same problems though I don't have a warranty. But I owned a house with the same white foil cabinets and they did it also. I think they could have painted the frames white (obviously using a primer first) and kept the doors the white foil. This is because the delam is happening on the frames mostly.

I hope Outback is paying attention and changes it stance on the mixed cabinets or even moving to all simulated wood. I know this will affect my decision to move up in the future.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys thanks for the feed back but I was hoping for actual out the door pricing from dealers. I see all the on-line prices are around 28K but that has to be the dealers starting point.

You would not believe the BS my friend was told by the dealer (well maybe you would since we have all been there). He actually said it was a prototype and only a couple of dealers got them to test. Also said it was not on the Internet (it is on the Keystone web site with the normal weight errors and all) and it is listed for sale by a few dozen dealers. This is the only thing that may be true but he said it will be a new Outback "Lite" line but it is not listed that way on the Keystone web site but see weight comment to note that that does not mean much.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

watervalleykampers said:


> Overall it looks really nice, but I'm not sure how I feel about the two different cabinet colors. To me it almost looks like a mistake!


x2


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

RLW7302 said:


> Overall it looks really nice, but I'm not sure how I feel about the two different cabinet colors. To me it almost looks like a mistake!


x2








[/quote]

x3!! I am not impressed.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys thanks for the feed back but I was hoping for actual out the door pricing from dealers. I see all the on-line prices are around 28K but that has to be the dealers starting point.
> 
> You would not believe the BS my friend was told by the dealer (well maybe you would since we have all been there). He actually said it was a prototype and only a couple of dealers got them to test. Also said it was not on the Internet (it is on the Keystone web site with the normal weight errors and all) and it is listed for sale by a few dozen dealers. This is the only thing that may be true but he said it will be a new Outback "Lite" line but it is not listed that way on the Keystone web site but see weight comment to note that that does not mean much.


I can tell you this, at the factory rally the Keystone reps did say that when they build a new trailer at first, there are a few that will go to dealers as prototype just to see how they sell. If they do well, they make it to production. Because of this, it is possible for two different people to buy the same model year trailers at diff times, and have different features. They said this is because after they put out the prototypes, they make some changes due to suggestions by the consumer, then put them into full production.

I guess it could be possible that the dealership did get one of the prototypes that first came out, or they could be feeding him a line.

Bill


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Grunt0311 said:


> Guys thanks for the feed back but I was hoping for actual out the door pricing from dealers. I see all the on-line prices are around 28K but that has to be the dealers starting point.
> 
> You would not believe the BS my friend was told by the dealer (well maybe you would since we have all been there). He actually said it was a prototype and only a couple of dealers got them to test. Also said it was not on the Internet (it is on the Keystone web site with the normal weight errors and all) and it is listed for sale by a few dozen dealers. This is the only thing that may be true but he said it will be a new Outback "Lite" line but it is not listed that way on the Keystone web site but see weight comment to note that that does not mean much.


I can tell you this, at the factory rally the Keystone reps did say that when they build a new trailer at first, there are a few that will go to dealers as prototype just to see how they sell. If they do well, they make it to production. Because of this, it is possible for two different people to buy the same model year trailers at diff times, and have different features. They said this is because after they put out the prototypes, they make some changes due to suggestions by the consumer, then put them into full production.

I guess it could be possible that the dealership did get one of the prototypes that first came out, or they could be feeding him a line.

Bill
[/quote]Well Keystone should look at this thread and all of the mod/problem threads and be able to come out with a super outback, maybe called the downunder edition with all the features we want!! Maxxair fans and bunk ladders and shades with a hole for the window crank etc etc ect!!!! And ALL WHITE CABINETS!!! Not 1970's wood cabinets. When I look at campers on craigslist and see the SOB's from just a few years ago the overload of fake wood color cabinets makes me say "yuck" and move on. I can assure you that it was the white cabinets and bright interior that drew me to this model line-up.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

[/quote]Well Keystone should look at this thread and all of the mod/problem threads and be able to come out with a super outback, maybe called the downunder edition with all the features we want!! Maxxair fans and bunk ladders and shades with a hole for the window crank etc etc ect!!!! And ALL WHITE CABINETS!!! Not 1970's wood cabinets. When I look at campers on craigslist and see the SOB's from just a few years ago the overload of fake wood color cabinets makes me say "yuck" and move on. I can assure you that it was the white cabinets and bright interior that drew me to this model line-up.
[/quote]
Ditto for Camper Louise


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

z-family said:


> heres pics of another model that was at the factory. This is the one my wife fell in love with the floorplan..
> 
> 2009 Keystone Outback 300BS
> 
> Rob


After looking at the link... 
Nice floor plan.
But, not so much on the bi/color cabinets.
Both white and cherry?????









My vote is still for white!
MaeJae


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

.

I think the white cabinets were an Outback original - noone else in the industry did it. I thought I wouldn't like the white cabinets until I was actually camping in my new rig. It feels so much more light, bright and airy. I feel like I have more room. I know there were some delam problems with the white cabinets, I have the same problems though I don't have a warranty. But I owned a house with the same white foil cabinets and they did it also. I think they could have painted the frames white (obviously using a primer first) and kept the doors the white foil. This is because the delam is happening on the frames mostly.

Actually not true, Adirondack and Aruba also have the white cabinettes, I saw them before I found the OB.
I agree that they should sick with the white. The mixing looks like they can't make up their mind what to pu in it. Offer both if you have to.
Bob


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

Rubrhammer said:


> .
> 
> I think the white cabinets were an Outback original - noone else in the industry did it. I thought I wouldn't like the white cabinets until I was actually camping in my new rig. It feels so much more light, bright and airy. I feel like I have more room. I know there were some delam problems with the white cabinets, I have the same problems though I don't have a warranty. But I owned a house with the same white foil cabinets and they did it also. I think they could have painted the frames white (obviously using a primer first) and kept the doors the white foil. This is because the delam is happening on the frames mostly.
> 
> ...


I also had white cabinets in my previous TT, a 2007 Fun Finder X-160--cabinets made it very bright, especially in a 13.5 foot box!


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree, thumbs down for the two-color cabinets. I've never seen that "trend" in any of the new homes in our local Parade of Homes. Other than that, they are nice trailers. The model with the two chairs in the back, can the one chair by the door still view the TV? Does anyone have any experience with that floor plan? Looks like whoever sits there might have a cabinet in the way.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree on the two-tone cabinets although I think that the color is not white - but "butter cream" (whatever that is). I still don't care for it much and I don't think I could go for one of these campers if so equipped. If the color was one or the other - that would be much better. I think I might still prefer the Outback white!

-CC


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought a 2009, 268RL at the Hershey Camping Show I paid 26 and some change. We really like it. The butter cream cabinets are fine, brightens it up a bit. It is not made as well as the Sunline I traded in on it, but it will do. I bought it through Camping World of Churchville N.Y. and I live in Baltimore. My mistake but I can take it to a local Outback Dealer for repairs. I must have got one of the prototypes you were talking about. It has blue decals on it and all others I have seen have red. Also the headboard has staples about a 1/4 inch sticking from the back of it and out through the material. I found this out about 3am one night when I felt a sharp pain in my head and my pillow was full of blood. I guess the quality control person was taking a break when this one was checked. I do not know any technical information about the trailer because it comes with the generic 2006 owners manual. I can hear the water pump but it sounds as if it must be under the bathroom cabinet, with no acess to it. It says it has an underbelly heater but God only knows what that is or how it works. Anyway I am glad I found this forum and am looking forward to talking to you all. Now all I have to do is figure out how to correct my username to Dale09-268Rl instead of 286.


----------

